

Who becomes self-employed? [pdf] - bootload
http://www.sba.gov/advo/research/rs333tot.pdf

======
bootload
_"... Baccalaureate Education and the Employment Decision: Self-Employment and
the Class of 1993 a working paper by Chad Moutray Office of Advocacy U.S.
Small Business Administration ..."_

This is the title of the study which I found here ~
[http://www.danpink.com/archives/2008/11/who-becomes-self-
emp...](http://www.danpink.com/archives/2008/11/who-becomes-self-employed)

 _"... This longitudinal survey asks a number of questions to a nationally
representative sample of college and university students who were seniors
during the 1992-1993 academic year. The same students answer follow-up
questions periodically. In the case of the B &B data, there is information
from subsequent questionnaires in 1994, 1997, and 2003. Much of the analysis
in this paper focuses on employment in 2003, or ten years after graduation. To
the best of my knowledge, the present study is the first to link and analyze
educational ... experiences at the baccalaureate level with self-employment
and other employment decisions using the 2003 B&B data responses ..."_

From the abstract. Some of the data is interesting. In the study "Startups"
don't seem to fit the model of a small business. For example:

 _"... The author also noted that the grades of those working in smaller firms
tended to be lower on average, and they were less likely ... to have earned as
many professional qualifications or advanced degrees as their peers who were
employed by large businesses ..."_

Also nice summarisation of Startup risk WRT rewards ...

 _"... While Moutray (2007) found that increased educational attainment
corresponded to higher levels of self-employment, research tends to show that
“being one’s own boss” does not necessarily yield higher earnings. Indeed,
many would-be entrepreneurs have high—perhaps unrealistic—expectations
regarding their future earnings potential, according to Arabsheibani et al.
(2000). A number of authors have observed that the self-employed earn less
than their employed counterparts. ..."_

